# [soved]alsa no error but no sound

## dawnworld

my kernel is 2.6.36-r8 desktop environment is gnome

i install gnome-light,everything is OK but no sound

i install follow http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml

my alsamixer is not mute add i add alsa USE to /etc/make.conf

```
lspci -v | grep -i audio
```

```
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
```

```
lsmod
```

```
Module                  Size  Used by

snd_intel8x0           19507  0 

snd_ac97_codec         76433  1 snd_intel8x0

ac97_bus                 710  1 snd_ac97_codec

vmnet                  32464  13 

vsock                  29167  0 

vmci                   41245  1 vsock

vmmon                  50446  0 

vmblock                 8686  4 

snd_pcm_oss            27474  0 

snd_mixer_oss          10175  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_dummy            923  0 

snd_seq_oss            19831  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      3778  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                33632  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          3715  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

nvidia               9222085  25 

snd_hda_codec_si3054     2450  1 

snd_hda_codec_realtek   176530  1 

snd_hda_intel          15760  0 

snd_hda_codec          46857  3 snd_hda_codec_si3054,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

snd_hwdep               4006  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                46940  6 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,

   snd_hda_codec_si3054,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              12289  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

video                  15533  0 

snd                    33187  14 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,

   snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_hda_codec_si3054,snd_hda_codec_realtek,

   snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_timer

asus_laptop            10837  0 

battery                 7884  0 

output                  1204  1 video

ac                      2275  0 

soundcore               3378  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          4961  3 snd_intel8x0,snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

button                  3682  0 

```

Thanks for your reply

Added some line breaks to the lsmod output. -- desultoryLast edited by dawnworld on Thu Mar 31, 2011 11:54 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## krinn

play something to see if you still have no sound but the applications can play the file

-> if the application works it's sound level trouble for sure (or wrong jack plugin)

and look what amixer tells you, not what alsamixer is telling you, having per example the master channel unmute is not a proof the pcm one is also unmute and = no sound

try that : 

amixer set Master unmute 100

amixer set PCM unmute 100

----------

## sethleon

If you have mplayer installed, you can check easily, wheather you sound is played or not.

I noticed that pulseaudio was the reason, why my sound did not play the last days.

Just play any sound or video file:

```
mplayer abc.mp3
```

If you cannot hear anything and pulseaudio is the reason, try:

```
mplayer -ao pulse abc.mp3
```

If it the latter command works, you should add the following code to /etc/asound.conf

```
pcm.pulse {

    type pulse

}

ctl.pulse {

    type pulse

}

pcm.!default {

    type pulse

}

ctl.!default {

    type pulse

}

```

----------

## dawnworld

 *krinn wrote:*   

> play something to see if you still have no sound but the applications can play the file
> 
> -> if the application works it's sound level trouble for sure (or wrong jack plugin)
> 
> and look what amixer tells you, not what alsamixer is telling you, having per example the master channel unmute is not a proof the pcm one is also unmute and = no sound
> ...

 

thanks ,but i follow you advice to make alsamixer Master and PCM unmute 100,  then it does not work yet

----------

## dawnworld

sethleon

i re-emerged alsa-utils and mplayer, and run the 2 commands ,neither of them worked

i post the alsa.conf here

```
cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf 
```

 *Quote:*   

> # Alsa kernel modules' configuration file.
> 
> # ALSA portion
> 
> # OSS/Free portion
> ...

 

----------

## sethleon

I think first we need some more information. Please give us the output of

```
emerge --info gnome-settings-daemon gnome-light alsa-lib alsa-plugins alsa-tools mplayer
```

and of

```
grep -i alsa /etc/make.conf
```

I know that gnome is currently using pulseaudio as its sound server. Anyway there must be a reason, why you get no sound without pulseaudio.

Does the usual "alsa" work:

```
mplayer -ao alsa abc.mp3
```

----------

## dawnworld

 *Quote:*   

> dawn ~ # emerge --info gnome-settings-daemon gnome-light alsa-lib alsa-plugins alsa-tools mplayer
> 
> Portage 2.1.9.25 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.11.3-r0, 2.6.36-gentoo-r8 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

```
grep -i alsa /etc/make.conf
```

 *Quote:*   

> USE="nptl alsa nptlonly ipv6 -kde -qt4 gnome gtk gstreamer hal dbus gdu extras device-mapper policykit X static-libs png xft cairo"

 

```
mplayer -ao alsa abc.mp3
```

no sound yet ,i'm going mad

----------

## sethleon

Did you already run (as root)

```
alsaconf
```

and selected your sound card?

----------

## dawnworld

 *sethleon wrote:*   

> Did you already run (as root)
> 
> ```
> alsaconf
> ```
> ...

 

yes i have runed 

```
alsaconf
```

and selected my sound card

----------

## sethleon

Thats strange ... looking at your "lsmod" output, I noticed many "snd_*" modules from which I believe do not belong to the hda-intel device,

e.g. the snd_ac94_codec or snd_intel8x0.

Mine looks as follows:

```
Module                  Size  Used by

hwmon_vid               2644  0 

coretemp                5090  0 

snd_seq                47586  0 

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     22129  1 

snd_hda_codec_realtek   287476  1 

snd_hda_intel          20283  4 

snd_hda_codec          65962  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

snd_usb_audio          84406  3 

snd_usbmidi_lib        17613  1 snd_usb_audio

snd_hwdep               5366  2 snd_hda_codec,snd_usb_audio

snd_rawmidi            16950  1 snd_usbmidi_lib

asus_atk0110            9879  0 

snd_pcm                64370  4 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_usb_audio

snd_seq_device          5033  2 snd_seq,snd_rawmidi

snd_timer              17977  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

i2c_i801                7790  0 

snd                    44883  26 snd_seq,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel,

   snd_hda_codec,snd_usb_audio,snd_usbmidi_lib,snd_hwdep,snd_rawmidi,

   snd_pcm,snd_seq_device,snd_timer

i2c_core               17147  1 i2c_i801

hwmon                   1377  2 coretemp,asus_atk0110

fglrx                2626659  158 

snd_page_alloc          6825  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

```

Before going to kernel configurations lets see what mplayer verbosely prints out.

The following command 

```
mplayer -v abc.mp3  | grep alsa
```

prints out at my pc:

```
trying prefered audio driver 'alsa', options '[none]'

alsa-init: requested format: 44100 Hz, 2 channels, 9

alsa-init: using ALSA 1.0.24.1

alsa-init: setup for 1/2 channel(s)

alsa-init: using device default

alsa-init: pcm opened in blocking mode

alsa-init: got buffersize=88200

alsa-init: got period size 1378

alsa: 44100 Hz/2 channels/4 bpf/88200 bytes buffer/Signed 16 bit Little Endian

AO: [alsa] 44100Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)

alsa-uninit: pcm closed
```

Do you get any output?

Added some line breaks to the lsmod output. -- desultory

----------

## dawnworld

i do like you that

```
mplayer -v 1.mp3  | grep alsa
```

```
lsa-init: requested format: 44100 Hz, 2 channels, 9

alsa-init: using ALSA 1.0.23

alsa-init: setup for 1/2 channel(s)

alsa-init: using device default

alsa-init: pcm opened in blocking mode

alsa-init: got buffersize=32768

alsa-init: got period size 1024

alsa: 48000 Hz/2 channels/4 bpf/32768 bytes buffer/Signed 16 bit Little Endian

AO: [alsa] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)

alsa-uninit: pcm closed
```

----------

## sethleon

Ok .... mplayer seems to find something, but anyway the wrong module.

Let's try first to unload the snd_* modules we don't need, because you have an hda_intel sound device and OSS support is deprecated.

That means snd_intel8x0 and ac97 are older and other sound drivers for older cards/chips.

The suspicious modules are as follows:

```
snd_intel8x0

snd_ac97_codec

ac97_bus

snd_pcm_oss

snd_mixer_oss

snd_seq_oss

snd_seq_dummy

snd_seq_midi_event
```

You could temporarily remove them and prevent selecting a wrong one 

(will be removed until next system reboot/start).

```
modprobe -r snd_intel8x0 snd_ac97_codec ac97_bus snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss snd_seq_oss snd_seq_dummy snd_seq_midi_event
```

After that you should run 

```
alsaconf
```

again to let alsa select the correct one. 

If this works and 

```
mplayer abc.mp3
```

will play (noticeable) audio, we should change your kernel configuration.

----------

## dawnworld

Thanks sethleon

i do follow you steps thus alsa does not wok yet

this is my modules now

```
lsmod
```

```
Module                  Size  Used by

snd_pcm_oss            27474  0 

snd_mixer_oss          10175  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_dummy            923  0 

snd_seq_oss            19831  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      3778  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                33632  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          3715  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_hda_codec_si3054     2450  1 

snd_hda_codec_realtek   176530  1 

nvidia               9222085  25 

snd_hda_intel          15760  2 

snd_hda_codec          46857  3 snd_hda_codec_si3054,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

snd_hwdep               4006  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                46940  4 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_codec_si3054,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              12289  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    33187  16 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_hda_codec_si3054,

snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_timer

video                  15533  0 

battery                 7884  0 

soundcore               3378  1 snd

output                  1204  1 video

asus_laptop            10837  0 

button                  3682  0 

snd_page_alloc          4961  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

ac                      2275  0
```

----------

## sethleon

Ok, now let's see what alsa can tell us about your system (I guess notebook).

I noticed that two codecs are listed in lsmod's output.

What does this output gives you?

```
alsa-info --stdout | grep -i codec
```

Next aplay can tell us which soundcards are available:

```
aplay -L
```

And furthermore we can test the speakers using:

```
speaker-test -l1 -c2 -twav
```

----------

## PaulBredbury

dawnworld, what you should be doing is googling your PC or motherboard's model number, for Linux compatibility.

Show lots of useful info at once:

```
wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh

bash alsa-info.sh
```

----------

## sethleon

No need to download, isn't it included in the package alsa-utils.   :Wink: 

As stated the next step was to see what alsa-info prints out.

All information can be read running:

```
alsa-info --stdout | less
```

----------

## dawnworld

```
alsa-info --stdout | grep -i codec
```

```
!!HDA-Intel Codec information

Codec: Realtek ALC660-VD

Codec: Motorola Si3054

snd_hda_codec_si3054

snd_hda_codec_realtek

snd_hda_codec

[    5.700071] hda_codec: ALC660-VD: BIOS auto-probing.
```

```
aplay -L
```

```
null

    Discard all samples (playback) or generate zero samples (capture)

default:CARD=Intel

    HDA Intel, ALC660-VD Analog

    Default Audio Device

front:CARD=Intel,DEV=0

    HDA Intel, ALC660-VD Analog

    Front speakers

surround40:CARD=Intel,DEV=0

    HDA Intel, ALC660-VD Analog

    4.0 Surround output to Front and Rear speakers

surround41:CARD=Intel,DEV=0

    HDA Intel, ALC660-VD Analog

    4.1 Surround output to Front, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround50:CARD=Intel,DEV=0

    HDA Intel, ALC660-VD Analog

    5.0 Surround output to Front, Center and Rear speakers

surround51:CARD=Intel,DEV=0

    HDA Intel, ALC660-VD Analog

    5.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround71:CARD=Intel,DEV=0

    HDA Intel, ALC660-VD Analog

    7.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Side, Rear and Woofer speakers

iec958:CARD=Intel,DEV=0

    HDA Intel, ALC660-VD Digital

    IEC958 (S/PDIF) Digital Audio Output

```

```
alsa-info --stdout | less
```

this bash lists a lot

what info should i provide for you

----------

## sethleon

Let's reconfigure your kernel, I assume you followed the alsa guide and activated many drivers.

As quoted in the guide go to:

```
Device Drivers  --->

   Sound  --->

<M> Sound card support

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->

   <M> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

   <M> Sequencer support
```

But now deselect the following (not needed, I have two systems working without them)

```
   < > OSS Mixer API

   < > OSS PCM (digital audio) API 

```

Deactivate this if you activated it:

```
ISA devices   --->

   < > Gravis UltraSound Extreme

```

Now get to PCI devices, there you only need the hda-intel device with realtek codec.

Thus deactivate all other device drivers:

```
PCI devices   --->

   < > Emu10k1 (SB Live!, Audigy, E-mu APS)

   < > Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD/ALi AC97 Controller

   < > VIA 82C686A/B, 8233/8235 AC97 Controller

   <M>   Intel HD Audio (NEW)  ---> 

       [*]   Support digital beep via input layer

       [*]   Support jack plugging notification via input layer

       [*]   Support initialization patch loading for HD-audio

       [*]   Build Realtek HD-audio codec support (NEW)

       [*]   Build HDMI/DisplayPort HD-audio codec support

```

Now recompile your kernel using the usual commands (make, make module-install, etc.).

Like I noticed, you also need to recompile the nvidia drivers.

After restarting you should reconfigure alsa. alsaconf ... and also can try to play an audio file. 

If it will not work afterwards (sound, not the driver), we need check the volume and similar options.

----------

## krinn

 *dawnworld wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> alsa-info --stdout | grep -i codec
> ```
> ...

 

never knew soundcard could use 2 codecs, do you have only 1 sound card ?

cat /proc/asound/cards && cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#0 please

----------

## sethleon

The second strange codec is listed in the kernel as:

```
Silicon Labs 3054 HD-modem codec
```

Maybe this is the source of this problem.

----------

## cach0rr0

 *dawnworld wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> alsa-info --stdout | less
> ```
> ...

 

if you can, please put the entire thing on pastebin.com, and share the link with us 

there are many useful pieces of information, it would be nice to look through the whole output and see more than just codec information

----------

## dawnworld

krinn 

  i have only one soundcard which is realtek

   my notebook is ASUS Z99Series A8SC

i recompiled kernel but error is still here

i upload the 

```
alsa-info --stdout
```

 in my pastebin

http://pastebin.com/c1QQxHED

if you can not open it , leave me email,i will post you as soon as possible

thank u

hoping to solve it

----------

## sethleon

Please add the USE flag pulseaudio to /etc/make.conf and recompile all packages depending on pulseaudio:

Listing all packages needing recompile:

```
emerge -uDN $(qlist -IC) -pv
```

Emerging:

```
emerge -uDN $(qlist -IC)
```

(I prefere that one, which always updates all packages, not only those in the world file.

If you rather would like to depend on world file do: )

```
emerge -uDN world
```

Afterwards try again:

```
mplayer -ao pulse abc.mp3
```

If working look above for the pulseaudio config entry (/etc/asound.conf).

----------

## dawnworld

this time i run this bash 

```
mplayer -ao pulse 1.mp3
```

it lists this info

```
No such audio drivers 'pulse'

Can not open / initial setup audio device -> disable the sound.

Audio: No audio tracks

Video: No video stream
```

----------

## krinn

```
Simple mixer control 'Master',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined penum

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 64

  Mono: Playback 64 [100%] [0.00dB] [off]
```

for me, your master is at max volume, but still mute, did you really done the command i've tell you as-is ? amixer will never report an error if the control itself exist.

also because of its name, try enable the Speaker control

```
Simple mixer control 'Speaker',0

  Capabilities: pswitch penum

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback [off]

  Front Right: Playback [off]
```

and if you're still don't know howto, just enter

amixer set "Speaker" unmute 100

edit: i forget, get your control status with -> amixer get "Speaker"

----------

## sethleon

Indeed I remember something from my past using notebook with headphones and this switch

turning off the speakers. Headphones should always work and speaker when this switch is on.

----------

## cach0rr0

 *sethleon wrote:*   

> Please add the USE flag pulseaudio to /etc/make.conf and recompile all packages depending on pulseaudio:
> 
> 

 

there is no reason to throw bloated cruft like pulseaudio into the picture.

----------

## sethleon

I wrote this, because pulseaudio is activated according to his alsa-info and I recently had a problem with pulseaudiio and no sound.

----------

## desultory

 *sethleon wrote:*   

> Listing all packages needing recompile:
> 
> ```
> emerge -uDN $(qlist -IC) -pv
> ```
> ...

 Recent versions of portage, in both the 2.2 and the 2.1 series, do that by default, with @world now reflecting all installed packages and @selected those in the world file.

----------

## cach0rr0

 *sethleon wrote:*   

> I wrote this, because pulseaudio is activated according to his alsa-info and I recently had a problem with pulseaudiio and no sound.

 

sorry about the cranky response, I had just woken up and had not had any caffeine or nicotine yet  :Smile: 

----------

## dawnworld

hi krinn

if i turn the Speaker unmute, the Master will mute

also if i turn the Master unmute, the Speaker will mute

else if i turn the Speaker and Master unmute at the same time, it will shout "Beeps" loudly

----------

## dawnworld

last time i install gentoo with XFCE4 , there is no problem with sound card!

should i use genkernel to view which modules are loaded

----------

## sethleon

 *desultory wrote:*   

> Recent versions of portage, in both the 2.2 and the 2.1 series, do that by default, with @world now reflecting all installed packages and @selected those in the world file.

 

Thanks, good to know.   :Very Happy: 

 *cach0rr0 wrote:*   

> sorry about the cranky response, I had just woken up and had not had any caffeine or nicotine yet 

 

No problem, I got my dose of caffeine right now.   :Very Happy:  ... Anyway you are right, pulseaudio is a beast.   :Wink:   Though it manages my audio at home smoothly and I get some entries in audio settings (running applications using pulse).

 *dawnworld wrote:*   

> if i turn the Speaker unmute, the Master will mute
> 
> also if i turn the Master unmute, the Speaker will mute
> 
> else if i turn the Speaker and Master unmute at the same time, it will shout "Beeps" loudly

 

How about the "Headphone switch", have you tried switching it on and try playing an audio file?

----------

## dawnworld

i solved it 

thanks all of you especially sethleon

i switch Front Mic mute in 

```
alsamixer
```

then switch the Speaker and Master unmute

 :Surprised: 

----------

